# Linzess - MORE constipated?



## chiredhead (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi all-

I started on Linzess 4 days ago at 290mg each morning. It hasn't done anything. In fact, I'm probably even more constipated that I was before I started. I've been using miralax 2x a day in addition to the linzess and nothing. Anyone else have a similar experience? No side effects, though. Maybe a little more bloating than usual, but nothing else.

Thanks!


----------



## IBEandDD_ErikSteele (Apr 2, 2013)

....


----------



## jakmak52 (Apr 2, 2013)

Started taking Linvess 145mcg 2 days ago and works great for me, with a slight residual diarhea. Was on Amitizia for awhile with no results. Trying to get my insurance company to cover it because it would cost me 245.00 per month if out of pocket!!


----------



## Rue (Mar 13, 2013)

I was horribly bloated and wasn't going. And I didn't give up on it right away. Kept taking it for weeks. It wasn't the solution for me.


----------



## Double Trouble (Apr 8, 2013)

I haven't taken the medication but you may want to talk to your pharmacist to se if any prescriptions, OTC, or supplements you may be taking are making your situation worse by interfering with the medication's effectiveness.


----------



## kalaukia37 (Apr 14, 2013)

Aloha! Chiredhead, I have Been on This Linvess for 5 Days Now. The Second Morning I had the Runs. It looked Like a Mountain of MED Piled up. I was Happy that I Went Though. Now Since Then, I have NOT Gone Yet. I TRY Not to Eat Very Much. I Take heavy Doses of Colace to try to KEEP MY Stool Soft. I am Praying that Something happens Pretty Soon. I just got this Last Wednesday. Free 30 Day Samples. I will Keep You Posted. This is a NEW Med. And they Are Just Trying it out Now. I just Pray that IT WORKS FOR ALOT OF US HERE ON THIS PAGE. Aloha!

Blessings

Kalaukia37


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

yep linzess didnt work for me


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Usually, linzess doesn't get very good reviews here and I trust that people are telling the truth about it. I've had some in one of my kitchen cabnets for over a year now, still haven't tried it though. If you don't like it, I recommend ya'll try this (click on below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/

I've been on it for over a year now and it works well.

P.S. I should get paid for plugging Dr. Schulze's products so much. (!)


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

flossy said:


> P.S. I should get paid for plugging Dr. Schulze's products so much. (!)


well i suppose it's a good thing that you're not being paid because then you'd be considered a spammer lol...

periodically the dr schultz company does run ads for their products here on the board...


----------



## ironrach (Jan 5, 2016)

flossy said:


> Usually, linzess doesn't get very good reviews here and I trust that people are telling the truth about it. I've had some in one of my kitchen cabnets for over a year now, still haven't tried it though. If you don't like it, I recommend ya'll try this (click on below link to read):
> 
> http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/
> 
> ...


Of course it works; its packed full of stimulants.

Glad that you found a good solution for you.


----------



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

I sometimes had the impression that Linzess worsened constipation. My working hypothesis was that the problem was a desensitization effect: If I understand the history of Linzess correctly, the goal was to create a medication that would both relieve constipation (in theory...) and pain. If the pain reduction is mediated through nerve desensitization, then perhaps (according to my working hypothesis) that action of the drug is also decreasing rectal urge, therefore resulting in pelvic floor constipation, especially amongst those of us for whom rectal hyposensitivity is already sort of a problem.

A study in mice is somewhat consistent with this idea:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3739058/

Granted, that observation probably doesn't do much to help anyone here in a practical sense, but, I just thought I'd share the thought.


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

yep linzess didnt work for me


----------



## Moreaux (Jul 2, 2016)

Linzess worked for me for the first week and then it seemed to make everything (bloating, pain, constipation) significantly worse. I took it religiously for over a month, and writhin the first few days of stopping symptoms dramatically improved :/


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

yep me too


----------



## whyworryac (Oct 7, 2015)

Linzess 290 is hit or miss for me, truly. Some days it just causes watery, explosive diarrhea. Other days, it helps urge things along enough that it seems almost normal. It gives me pain daily though, I'm pretty sure. Bloating. I dunno, my doc touted it as a miracle drug and it's definitely NOT that. I don't want to keep taking it, really, but I'm gonna see what a new doctor thinks of it.


----------

